# Last Week of March



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Gonna be in Gulf Shores the last week of March. Looking to partner with someone going out for ling/or?



I'm not bad company. Been fishing on and of for 50 or my 54 years. Will gladly split costs.



Don (Dplantmann) Guzan

USMC Vietnam Vet/Gunsmith

Cell# 847-361-4931

email: [email protected]

website: rootfeeders.com



I will post again as the trip gets closer. At that time I'll also post the phone number for where we're

staying. I won't have internet capability in Gulf Shores, so we'll have to coordinate this by phone.



Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Don,

Get with Capt. John. He is on this forum. He has a great boat and crew. They know how to find the cobes and I had a blast fishing with them last year. I'm going to fish with them again this year and try to become one the crew. Here is some info for you:<CENTER>*CAPTAIN JOHN FERRES*</CENTER>

<CENTER>*850.723.1322*</CENTER>

<CENTER>*[email protected]*</CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><DIV align=left>Here is the website: http://www.gailforcefishing.com/</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left>I hope this helps out,</DIV><DIV align=left>Shane</DIV>


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Shane,



Thanks for the information. Capt. John sounds like the guy to go fishing with. Any idea how far Gulf Shores

is from Gulf Breeze?



Thanks,



DPM


----------



## double trouble (Dec 18, 2007)

about an hour to hour an half depends on traffic


----------

